# Watch An HLA Snow Pusher In Action On A John Deere 3046r



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

You can order an HLA snow pusher through us at Good Works Tractors.

Some of the benefits of a snow pusher include:


You can leave the loader on your tractor allowing you to quickly swap between bucket, forks, pusher, bale spear, and so on. This increases operator efficiency.
This is one of the cheapest snow removal options available on the market. Much cheaper than snowblowers, hydraulic plow blades, and it requires no additional hydraulics to run the snow pusher.
These work great in a variety of snow conditions. Whether you have a couple inches or over a foot, a snow pusher can handle the job. 
By adding a backdrag to your snow pusher, you can get close to buildings, garages, and other confined spaces and pull snow away.

HLA Snow Pushers have some great features as well including:


Adjustable and replaceable skid shoes
A reversible cutting edge with your choice of steel (good for gravel or stone) or heavy duty rubber (good for paved surfaces)
A radiused back wall to promote forward motion of the snow and releasing instead of sticking to the pusher. Others is a cross brace which traps snow behind it.
Double thickness and tapered sidewalls, again, to aid in release of snow instead of sticking.
A fully enclosed backdrag option versus a 3-4" strip that allows snow to spill over by some other manufacturers.
Available in popular color options including John Deere green, Kubota orange, and black.
Available with John Deere Quick Attach, Skid Steer Quick Attach, and many other options.

Here are some videos of the HLA snow pusher in action in a variety of applications.


----------

